# Storing nitric acid



## croakersoaker (Oct 12, 2011)

I live in a suburban neighborhood in Houston texas.it is a three bedroom house with a detached garage and a small back yard. My question is where should I store my nitric and muriatic acid. It gets quite warm here and the garage gets pretty hot. We also park our cars in there and I have an aluminum boat in there. Is it ok to store a 2.5 liter bottle of nitric in there. Will the fumes leak out of the glass bottle that it came with.I'd rather not keep it in the house as I have kids and pets. Any help?


----------



## Geo (Oct 12, 2011)

amber glass bottles are great for storing nitric acid. as long as the lid is intact and the bottle isnt cracked you shouldnt have any problems with fumes as long as you keep the bottle closed. store muriatic acid in the container it was bought in and again as long as the lid isnt broken and the container doesnt have a hole, no fumes should escape until you open it.the extremes for storage shouldnt be a problem as long as its not in direct sunlight.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 13, 2011)

I tend to see it a little differently. Given enough time, anything of value will be damaged if acids are stored, even in tightly stoppered containers. The big problem here is the fact that the garage is heated, or gets hot. The bottled solutions will build pressure and vent slightly. You'll see evidence of that almost immediately if you store any bare steel items nearby. They'll take on a surface rust very quickly. 

Keep the bottles as cool as you can, and store out of sunlight, for sure. If your garage is your only option, make sure the items are stored such that kids can't access them. In spite of warnings, children often don't grasp the importance of not playing with items that are considered off limits. Build a box that locks if you must. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (Oct 13, 2011)

can you store in a large bin with a lid and use some sort of material to absorb the acidic vapors before they reach the outside of the bin like sodium bicarbonate?


----------



## croakersoaker (Oct 13, 2011)

Good question can I Put the bottles In a new 5 gallon bucket with lid? Anybody think that will help?


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm of the opinion storing in any kind of extra container will help. Do remember, nitric acid tends to destroy many plastics, however, so the 5 gallon bucket may not enjoy a long lifespan. 
If you choose to go that route, you could really limit fumes by never opening the bucket inside, and by keeping it at a constant temperature, preferably on the cool side. Go the extra mile and have a little soda ash in the bottom. 

Frankly, a wooden box would probably do a superb job of limiting rusting, although I'm not sure how the wood will react, long term, to exposure to nitric. I expect it will become quite eager to burn. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe get an old freezer (not working )with a lock to store them in it, outside.


----------



## croakersoaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I can do both the bucket and the old freezer I just don't want to rust the cArs and boat


----------



## croakersoaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys just one more question can nitric and muriatic be stored together?


----------



## butcher (Oct 14, 2011)

ok in seperate bottles.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 16, 2011)

Something like this could work on the north side of the garage.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/storage/sheds/outdoor/rubbermaid-horizontal-outdoor-storage-shed-60x32x47?utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=shp&utm_campaign=Sheds-Plastic-nextag&utm_term=704501&infoParam.campaignId=WI


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm buying some nitric acid and want to do the responsible thing with proper storage. I remember reading somewhere on this forum about how dangerous it can be to store long term. I read that because it's a powerful oxidizer, storing in a wooden cabinet could cause problems from the acid fuming over time converting the wood fibers to nitrocellulose (or something like that), which is very flammable if not explosive.
I thought I'd look for acid storage cabinets. I could buy one at Acklands-Granger. Yup they have them.... for $1600! The cabinets rated for nitric acid are made from HDPE.
All they are is a locking cabinet with a special design that has a one-piece tub for a bottom that can catch spills. Then they are placarded of course. I was wondering if I could make something like that.

Then I had this idea, it's a Rubbermaid Action packer. This is the smallest size they make. I think it has a volume of 8 gallons.







Being it's a 1 piece tub, if there is ever a spill it's contained. The lid can be locked as well.

I was thinking of storing my nitric acid in a shed on the floor. Winters the temp will drop to -30 C or more, summer will reach +30 C at times but the shed is well ventilated and doesn't overheat in the sun.

Also, is there any other no-nos? I also use the shed for storing propane and gasoline as well as motor oils. Will this be a problem or do they need to be moved out?
Could I store HCL with Nitric in the same tub without problems?

Comments or suggestions?


----------



## etack (Mar 23, 2013)

that tub should be fine and store what ever you want in the shed too it shouldn't be a problem. how much are you storing? if its a keg keep it out side or a ventilated area but if its in glass jugs keep them on a safe shelf. I keep a working 5gal inside and the rest outside to store.

Eric


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 23, 2013)

I *think* they are shipping me 2.5L glass bottles. They would only ship by full case. The rep couldn't tell me the volume of each container but knew they were 3.1Kg each.
This will be the first time working with nitric so I want to give it the respect it deserves plus I don't want any unwanted surprises down the line. Thanks.


----------



## AUH-R (Mar 24, 2013)

Just came across this thread and it has made me slightly worried. I have recently purchased 5ltr HCL and 2.5ltr HNO3 in preparation of doing my pins when I can get outside when it warms up. I have them stored in the original packaging that the supplier sent them in, plastic containers inside a plastic bag inside a cardboard box. I just store these in my dining room.

The side of the bottle says store in a cool dry place. Is this thread being overly cautions?

Regards,


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2013)

AUH-R said:


> Just came across this thread and it has made me slightly worried. I have recently purchased 5ltr HCL and 2.5ltr HNO3 in preparation of doing my pins when I can get outside when it warms up. I have them stored in the original packaging that the supplier sent them in, plastic containers inside a plastic bag inside a cardboard box. I just store these in my dining room.
> 
> The side of the bottle says store in a cool dry place. Is this thread being overly cautions?
> 
> Regards,



i would say "no"

in your dining room?? do you live alone ?


----------



## AUH-R (Mar 24, 2013)

Safety first, HNO3 has now gone outside for storage. HCL is still in box in dining room. Dining room is cool and dry and hardy used.
Good link I found: http://www.hss.energy.gov/healthsafety/wshp/chem_safety/chemicalstoragemythvrealityrevision6-27-07x.pdf

Be safe!

My question was more about storage vessels as I assumed that the container the manufacturer sent the acid in was good enough for storage.

Regards,


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 24, 2013)

That paper was a good read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heliman4141 (Mar 8, 2014)

croakersoaker said:


> I live in a suburban neighborhood in Houston texas.it is a three bedroom house with a detached garage and a small back yard. My question is where should I store my nitric and muriatic acid. It gets quite warm here and the garage gets pretty hot. We also park our cars in there and I have an aluminum boat in there. Is it ok to store a 2.5 liter bottle of nitric in there. Will the fumes leak out of the glass bottle that it came with.I'd rather not keep it in the house as I have kids and pets. Any help?



I realize this is a very old post but im reasonably sure it gets peeked at occasionally, so with that in mind my take on storing is keep the Nitric & Muratic cool & in a dark location as was mentioned. I also keep mine covered by a heavy plastic bag tied to allow for any leakage ..............just incase. What if your area has an Earthquake or a tornado? These acts of God as it were can & do happen. If I had to store my acids in a hot location id buy an elcheapo used refridgerator & set the temp hi to around 60-70 degrees ( room temp). Then mark non-foods on the outside with a heavy chain & padlock on it. Only issue that could arise would be if you lost power for a long long time which rarely happens in Summer.
I store my Nitric in the original foam lined box the 4- 2.5 liter PVC lined bottles came in & they came already with the H/D plastic on ea. bottle also tied. This is stored in its cardboard crate in the cool basement of my home up off the floor so no way any water could ever contact the box. Im not in a quake zone of any significance NW Indiana but we did exp. one shake here about 25yrs. ago. Still being in the foam crate they would have been perfectly safe. A hot garage is a no-no IMHO for anything that is stored in a sealed container in liquid form other then auto oils etc.....
Dave


----------



## butcher (Mar 8, 2014)

Nitric acid a strong oxidizer should be stored away from many of the other chemicals, in fact storing many chemicals together can become dangerous, or when stored improperly.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 9, 2014)

I would worry more about the muriatic (HCl). It's a gas dissolved in water that's constantly trying to escape. It's extremely fumey and rusts everything in its path. The jugs it comes in don't last as long as a good gallon jug from a chemical or lab supply. I've seen a lot of them eventually leak. Same with bleach jugs. Put the jug or bottles in a new 5 gallon bucket and snap the lid on it. The last lids I bought from Walmart, with a gasket, were made to solidly lock-on, over and over. Unlike the ones you cut, I was only able to remove them with a very thick, cheap, special plastic prying tool from Walmart, which I had to grind down a little to make it work. The lid will reseal as tight as ever. In the basement, a gallon of muriatic in a 5 gallon bucket has been setting for at least 5 years with no evidence of leakage. I would do the same with nitric, strong peroxide, and ammonia jugs. By the way, with jugs of 30-50% H2O2, either don't put the lid on tight or drill about a 1/16" hole in the lid, especially in warm weather. 

I would prefer not to store nitric and muriatic in the same container - AR fumes are even worse than HCl fumes. Never store any chemical in the sun.

I've been working with white! plastic buckets and good translucent plastic chemical jugs, almost daily, all my working life. Most had acid in them at least 1/2 of the time, often strong and sometimes hot. In all those 10's of thousands of hours, I have never seen a bucket bail fail, even when I was carrying 60 pounds in it, over and over. I trust those bails. I can hardly remember seeing a bail that was rusty. I have never seen HDPE fail unless it were sitting in the sun. When I used the "nitric in increments" AR method, I would add the HCl and HNO3 full strength from HDPE plastic gallon jugs - a shot of this and a shot of that. The same jugs were constantly refilled and seemed to have lasted for years. I don't ever remember needing to change them.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22728&catid=611 The round one on the left.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/files/drawings/66244.pdf The one with the screw-on lid (left).

Saying all of this, I always tried to keep all chemicals in the coolest spot and also in the dark, if possible.


----------



## MysticColby (Mar 26, 2014)

In general, it is safe to store similar things together - acids with acids, bases with bases, oxidizers with oxidizers, etc. Nitric is tricky because it's an acid and an oxidizer, so it should be stored by itself.
There are good reasons to store different things in different compartments. acids and bases are obvious - they react violently with each other. oxidizers are less obvious, but in general they will make the acid or base more dangerous: maybe produce heat, maybe act as a catalyst to make the reaction happen much quicker, etc. Piranha Solution is a good example of what happens when you mix acids and oxidizers
Myself, I have a Rubbermaid shed in the back yard with a lock. Inside is a home-made wood box painted with epoxy resin w/ lid. 3 waterproof separate chambers inside - one big one for nitric, one small one for sulfuric and hydrochloric, 2nd small one for sodium hydroxide. It's not the best solution, but I feel it's not bad. All chemicals are stored in the container I got them in. The first thing I'd fix if I could would be to put the shed in a cooler place - maybe under a gazebo-type thing.


----------



## 924T (May 13, 2014)

Howdy, all!

I won't be able to store Nitric acid in the house or in the garage, so either one of those Rubbermaid storage
bins or my backyard shed are my only options, it appears.

The acid will be exposed to temperatures in the upper 90's in the summer, and as low as -30F in the winter.

I'm assuming the heat will pose more of a problem than the cold, unless acid can freeze, in which case
I would have to heat the storage bin or shed during deepest winter.

Are there any storage options I've missed (other than a freezer/refrigerator)?

I'm open to any/all acid storage advice.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## butcher (May 13, 2014)

An old non working small insulated refrigerator cabinet, (with a padlock if kids).
Insulate a metal box cabinet.
Bury a five gallon bucket or tub in the ground (for insulation), set an insulated cover over the hole in the ground (again lockable if you have kids).

Just think outside of your box...


----------



## Miklo (Aug 22, 2019)

I've looked but havent found much on the safety of storing nitric acid in a refrigerator, I saw it mentioned but want to know if it's safe and if this may cause the acid to degrade or possibly alter is formula or composition


----------



## butcher (Aug 22, 2019)

Light, especially sunlight will decompose the nitric, as well as high temperatures.


----------



## peter i (Aug 24, 2019)

In my daily line of work, the useable life of PE-containers is 5 years.
Unless they contain nitric acid, in which case it is reduced to 2.5 years. 

I once poked my finger through the side of a PE jug of red fuming nitric (thankfully above the liquid).


----------



## Striker753 (Aug 29, 2019)

Okay, so if I get this right, you can't find an end-all solution to storing nitric acid, as anything will degrade/vent over time, even glass bottles with solid lids.
Couldn't it be a better solution to buy small amounts, use it during refining within a year, and then buy some more when needed?


----------



## anachronism (Aug 30, 2019)

Striker753 said:


> Okay, so if I get this right, you can't find an end-all solution to storing nitric acid, as anything will degrade/vent over time, even glass bottles with solid lids.
> Couldn't it be a better solution to buy small amounts, use it during refining within a year, and then buy some more when needed?



It's not quite as cut and dried as that. Store it in proper acid bottles whether plastic or glass. Make sure they are opaque. Don't store in direct sunlight, and put them somewhere out of the house where youve got as little of the extremes of temperature as possible. 

Think of it as gasoline- where would you store that and feel safe?

Assuming the seals are good on the containers you will be alright. The storage "hole" isn't a bad idea provided you don't just create a subterranean oven.


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2019)

Gasoline turns to jelly under storage, even with stabilizers added it does not have a long storage life.
Gas storage in a tank is about a month, in a sealed container under proper conditions you might get a year if the sealed container is vented the storage life for gas is around 6 months @ 20 degrees centigrade, or 3 months @ 30 degrees centigrade...
Diesel stores much better and for much longer, but is subject to moisture and molds and should be tested while in storage.


68% nitric acid will stay fresh in the glass or keg when stored under proper conditions.

The only problem I have had storing nitric in the glass is the lids would decompose and get brittle after long periods of time (year), I just keep a few extra bottle caps and check them now and then.


----------



## Thipdar (Jan 28, 2020)

924T said:


> Howdy, all!
> 
> I won't be able to store Nitric acid in the house or in the garage, so either one of those Rubbermaid storage
> bins or my backyard shed are my only options, it appears.
> ...



Last time I got a refrigerator, I got it for free. Ok, I had to go pick it up.
It was a mess, full of mold and it smelled.
Clean-up took a lot of soap, water, elbow grease and baking soda.
It was also ugly and I had to epoxy some of the plastic parts back together.
It worked fine for a patio-based beer caddy, but I could never get the ice maker working.
Check your local Craig's List, and look under the "Free" column.
I bet you could find one to use for chemical storage.

-- Thipdar


----------



## zito (Jan 15, 2021)

I've been able to find some nitric, but about the only way to purchase it at anything resembling a reasonable price is in bulk. I'm ok with that, and have lined up what should be suitable plastic jugs for storage. The problem I have is how to transfer it from the bulk container to the jugs. Any suggestions on an economical pump that would be suitable for the task? Or a method of transferring the acid? The place I'm purchasing it through use really nifty, fancy chemical/acid rated pumps, but I can't afford the $$ that one costs, especially for something that I'll probably use once in my life. Thanks!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 15, 2021)

First, I wouldn't recommend plastic jugs for long term storage. The acid will attack the plastic over time, making it brittle. You don't want to pick up a jug some day and have it fail.

You can transfer it with a simple piece of plastic tubing. Put on some good gloves, a face shield, and an apron. Fill an appropriate length of tubing with water. Place a finger over one end of the tubing. Place the other end into the bulk container. Lower the finger covered end, still covered by your finger, to the mouth of the container you're going to fill, and remove your finger. Once the container is near full, you can pinch a loop of the tubing together to stop the flow, move the discharge end of the tubing to the next container, and release the pinched loop.

Practice with a large jug of water first to get the hang of it.

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Jan 16, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Fill an appropriate length of tubing with water.
> 
> Dave



If you intend to use the nitric for silver refining "make sure" you use D-water to start your siphon 

If you use tap water to start the siphon you are going to end up with chlorine in your nitric & you DO NOT want chlorine in nitric you intend to use for refining silver --- a little bit of chlorine in nitric used for gold refining is not a problem but will certainly be a problem in silver refining

Here is some info I posted in 2016 about siphoning

:arrow: https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=24517&p=259224&hilit=siphon#p259224

Other members posted good info in that thread as well

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Jan 16, 2021)

For larger siphon hoses you want the catheter tip syringes

:arrow: https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/catheter-tip-syringes?cat_id=145&msclkid=3df67d56b09b15c5a6951d547f6eec8d&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI)%20Lambing%20%26%20Kidding%20Supplies&utm_term=catheter%20tip%20syringes&utm_content=Catheter%20Tip%20Syringes

Kurt


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm in a similar conundrum.
I had to buy 25l 65% nitric if I wanted nitric at all, and have so far kept it in its orginal can.
It is however, quite cumbersome whenever I need to top up my bottles for use.
My current plan is to fill it in 1L bottles and vacuum pack them. 
Then put the bottles inside plastic storage containers for final storage in a locked cabinet.
Still it my end up quite bulky so it may make more sense to use larger bottles.
Do anyne here have some tips regarding glass/boro bottles in a suitable size with matching plastic container?
I have been searching around, but it is easy to get overwhelmed by the results, so tips from people using it would quite valuable. 
Or other Ideas on how to do it, for that matter.


----------



## zito (Jan 16, 2021)

Dave and Kurt, thank you both for your replies. I'll have to practice siphoning if I'm unable to find a reasonable pump. Thanks!


----------



## Shark (Jan 17, 2021)

Kurts method works very well, I use it very often. 


https://www.amazon.com/Siphon-Light-Kerosene-Water-Chemicals/dp/B000E5S33M/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Kerosene+Pump&qid=1610909227&sr=8-3

If I were working from a keg or drum I would use a plastic pump like these. No batteries and no metal to corrode. They last a long time for nitric.


----------



## zito (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks Shark, I had never even thought of a pump like that. I’ll have to give it a try


----------



## sgt.kozlasky (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello.
My idea is to put a piece of steel nearby the storage place. It is a indicator. If it is a slightest leakage, the steel will get rusty in one night.


----------



## Elemental (Jan 15, 2022)

Acids cabinets in a lab setting have ventilation to outside/fume hood to help with fume removal. You'll often find the acid cabinet right beneath the fume hood so the vent tube can be ran into the fume hood. Even in a lab setting nitric acid is stored separately from other acids. While nitric acid and hydrochloric acid can be stored in the same corrosive storage cabinet, they must have separate drip trays because, *if they combine, they will form chlorine and nitrosyl chloride gases*—both of which are toxic and corrosive.

Of course new acid cabinets are expensive (for a reason), but it wouldn't be too hard to DIY one with a metal cabinet and some acid resistant paint (or a small PVC plastic garden cabinet/shed), drip trays, and some PVC piping for a vent tube. Another option is to look for used acid cabinets. My father managed to find a small four gallon acid cabinet for less the 50 bucks which I'll be using shortly.

Elemental


----------



## Jado (Jan 15, 2022)

croakersoaker said:


> Thanks for the help guys just one more question can nitric and muriatic be stored together?


Correct answer depends on your local laws. General “rule of thumb” for oxidizers for most law enforcement is any amount that wouldn’t look out of place under the kitchen sink is exempt (and therefore go ahead, but store in proper containers with spill containment provisions) and any greater amount deserves a call to the correct authorities. Legally (commercial/industrial) they must be stored in separate cabinets with a reasonable distance between.


----------



## orvi (Jan 15, 2022)

sgt.kozlasky said:


> Hello.
> My idea is to put a piece of steel nearby the storage place. It is a indicator. If it is a slightest leakage, the steel will get rusty in one night.


If it is stored inside without setting the bottles in the vented storage/fumehood, no matter what standard container/lid you use, hydrochloric will leak out to some extent.
We usually purchase nitric 65% in 1 L amber glass bottles with plastic lids (PE bottom) - this is very convenient setting and last 2 years minimum (the lid, they never stayed unused for longer).
But for the hydrochloric, it is a nightmare...  PE plastic bottles with plastic cap, which can hold just a tiny bit of pressure. Stuff is 35% and man... It leak madly. Usually we pool the 1 L plastic bottles to empty 2,5 L amber glass bottles capped with PTFE lined plastic caps.

Nitric is relatively OK in terms of leakage "speed", but hydrochloric - most importantly above azeotropic (more than 18-20%) - will gas out practically immediately from plastic containers.
Ammonia is the winner for me, as it tends to inflate the plastic bottles and escape out. And God bless you if you have any hydrochloric/nitric container in less than 10 m radius  White apocalypse  

If you can, store the chemicals safely outside the house. Conveniently in some plastic box under the roof of the house etc... Or in some bin-like container that prevent rainfall to get in.


_One good story was from like 10 years ago. One person purchased 1/2 L plastic bottle of HCl (31%) for testing rocks. Here, in the ordinary public store, you can purchase 1/2 L or 1 L bottles of technical 30-33% HCl for cleaning purposes etc... *But one company selling it that time just neglected chemistry at all and put the HCl to classical PET bottles.* I don´t know how the sane person could do this, but I think he/she was very happy about him/herself - because the* PET bottles had SAFETY CAPS    What could go wrong...* Person buying the bottle had no clue that the container is completely improper for this chemical. And also weren´t aware that HCl shouldn´t be stored like this. Big bad from both sides of equation.
Long story short - bottle was sitting nicely in the chemical storage steel locker in the room with computers, microscopes and many other machines. During Christmas, bottle started to disintegrate, leaked whole half liter of stuff inside the steel cabinet. HCl leaked from the bottom of the cabinet to the floor (lino) and started doing it´s thing on everything metallic :/
Employees recognized this disaster maybe after 7-9 days. HCl was completely evaporated from the floor, soaked into the concrete walls - heavy fall of the cement etc... And of course, all microscopes and computers were damaged badly. Some going straight to trash. Steel cabined fell to the ground as one of the legs gets eaten that much it tipped over. All chemicals inside mangled and many bottles cracked. But thankfully nothing too dangerous were inside. 
Company selling the HCl and also H2O2 and H2SO4 in these bottles was sued by many people and authorities shortly after (there were "surprisingly" many others who encountered similar surprise :/ )_


----------

